
Show HN: Brightwork (a BaaS) launching 8/1, looking for early adopters - josh_carterPDX
http://signup.brightwork.io
======
angrymouse
Wish you and the team at Brightwork well Josh. Good luck on the launch.

Don't want to be negative but I will say the landing page wasn't as polished
as expected. So important in terms of confidence especially as I'd be paying
you to own lots of my apps' back end. Case in point is the use of images with
text in them rather than an image with text underneath.

------
smt88
I'll become an early adopter if the "document store" that's mentioned is not
Mongo.

Edit: Please tell me whether or not it's Mongo.

~~~
josh_carterPDX
It is Mongo.

~~~
smt88
Is there a way you can talk to someone who worked on infrastructure at
Parse/Facebook? I read an HN comment years ago that one of their engineers
thought the choice of Mongo would probably kill the company. It (probably?)
didn't, but as a Parse user, I can confirm that uptime and performance were
really bad for an established company advertising enterprise service.

Here is some discussion from a year ago. A major complaint is that Mongo works
OK as a single instance, but the tape and glue start to show when you need to
scale it. I would really worry for a PaaS/BaaS using Mongo.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3dvzsl/why_you...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3dvzsl/why_you_should_never_ever_ever_use_mongodb/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9912842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9912842)

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Yeah definitely. Someone we talked to here at Techstars suggested the same
thing. Appreciate the feedback.

